# Hublot Big Bang



## Miva (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello, please I would like to know if this is a real Hublot or not.
Here are some pictures, if you need more informations, please let me know.
Have a great day and thanks for the help !


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Nope sorry it's fake


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

99,9% of first time posters here on Hublot = fake. Now make an educated guess.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

I like that fact thats its limited edition 1/250.


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

I like the corroded metal.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

murokello said:


> I like the corroded metal.


That's what some people call "patina"


----------



## Addyk (Oct 20, 2015)

fake


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Addyk said:


> fake


Well, that was worth the 6 month wait.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> Well, that was worth the 6 month wait.


Post count reset to zero???


----------

